# Subscriber Status Board ( merged )



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jul 2007)

Some of you may be seeing an [update status] or [edit] link, while others may notice that some users (such as myself) now have a "status" below their name in posts.

This is a new feature that allows subscribers to quickly set a status, to let others know what they're up to. It's still in the early stages, so please bear with me!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## proudnurse (26 Jul 2007)

Mike, 

Thanks again for the new feature. Although, with my own signature... when it comes to my profile, I have used quite a bit of 'quotes' of my own that I like to search for, that the 'status' feature I have been finding a hard time thinking of stuff to write there. Also, I'm pretty much here... there and everywhere in my days that knowing me I would have to change it several times, to keep up! 

I've seen some pretty interesting messages in people's 'status' on posts, since you have implemented it, most of which have made me smile... keep up the good work out here.

~Rebecca 

Edited to add: My status is now set to 'here, there and everywhere' as stated above. That status definately describes my days  8)


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Jul 2007)

I like it


----------



## GUNS (26 Jul 2007)

The possibilities are endless. ;D


----------



## vangemeren (28 Jul 2007)

I know this is a silly question and I know Mike is gone for awhile, but I've tried to change my status and I don't know if it is working for me because I can not see my own status. In the space where my status should be, there is a link to "update status".


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jul 2007)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> I know this is a silly question and I know Mike is gone for awhile, but I've tried to change my status and I don't know if it is working for me because I can not see my own status. In the space where my status should be, there is a link to "update status".





			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> This is a new feature *that allows subscribers * to quickly set a status....


----------



## vangemeren (28 Jul 2007)

Just like Transformers, "_More Than Meets the Eye"_, Although my profile does not reflect it, I am a subscriber in disguise.


----------



## navymich (28 Jul 2007)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Just like Transformers, "_More Than Meets the Eye"_, Although my profile does not reflect it, I am a subscriber in disguise.



Maybe your status is in disguise then too.  Because we can't see that you are a subscriber, there might be something behind the scenes that we can't see the status either.


----------



## vangemeren (28 Jul 2007)

Meh, its not a really important for me anyways, I can wait. 

It's not like my status changes much from "Lazy Bum" anyways.  :blotto:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jul 2007)

You should have an "edit" button by every post you make, and at the top. If not then I need to revisit things!


----------



## TN2IC (28 Jul 2007)

I'm getting the same deal Mike....  ;D No workie...


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jul 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I'm getting the same deal Mike....  ;D No workie...



Ahhh...that's the software feature that allows you to edit your status, but only if people _care_ what you're doing. 
No use complaining to Mike; the software knows.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (28 Jul 2007)

OK guys,

It wasn't working for me either until I figured out how to work it!!

Hit on the "Edit" button and scroll up to the top of your page. Type in what you want and then hit "enter."

That's what eventually worked for me.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Jul 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Ahhh...that's the software feature that allows you to edit your status, but only if people _care_ what you're doing.
> No use complaining to Mike; the software knows.   ;D




Must be a combat arm thing.  ;D


On other note, I got it going. Just type it in.. and hit enter. Simple.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Jul 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Must be a combat arm thing.  ;D
> 
> 
> On other note, I got it going. Just type it in.. and hit enter. *Simple.*


Yeah, simple after Vern tells you how to do it


----------



## TN2IC (28 Jul 2007)

Listen Mike Baker... if that is your real name! Just because you STOLE all that toliet paper, doesn't mean you can walk over here and think you own the place. Bugger off!  


Regards,
TN2IC



So simple, a caveman can do it.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Jul 2007)

I was innocent _and_ I'm just stating the facts  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jul 2007)

Folks,

I just added a "recent status updates" box to the main page. It shows the last 10 statuses that subscribers have set, just to give the general populace an idea of what you're up to. 

Still needs some work, but it's a start.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jul 2007)

I'm liking it Mike. Even this status.... come on girls...  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jul 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> I'm liking it Mike. Even this status.... come on girls...  ;D


 : Oh myy


----------



## Burrows (31 Jul 2007)

This is a cool feature.  Now I can crackbook and army.cabook.


----------



## armyvern (4 Aug 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> I just added a "recent status updates" box to the main page. It shows the last 10 statuses that subscribers have set, just to give the general populace an idea of what you're up to.
> 
> Still needs some work, but it's a start.



How come I can't see anything on the main page called "Recent Status Updates" ??? Is it just me??

 ???


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How come I can't see anything on the main page called "Recent Status Updates" ??? Is it just me??
> 
> ???


Look on the right side of the page, you may have to scroll over. It's right over photo of the moment, an under advertising. Hope it helps


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2007)

Mike, just a suggestion on this.  Is there a way to put that status line on our profile page?  If we have had a status for awhile (ex. "is on leave"), it won't show up on the home page.  Yes, people can see it by looking at a recent post of ours.  But if they happened to be looking at our profile to send a PM, they would know then that maybe we would answer or not. (ex. I put in mine if I am working, so people might realize that they won't get a reply back to a PM since we can't send them from the DIN anymore!)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2007)

Good idea, I'll see what I can do about that.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## vangemeren (8 Oct 2007)

I've changed my status and it is not on the status board on the main page; or at least I can not see it.


----------



## armyvern (8 Oct 2007)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> I've changed my status and it is not on the status board on the main page; or at least I can not see it.



It's not under your name on the left hand side of this screen either. Are you a subscriber?? The status thingy is only available to site-subscribers.

If so,

Go up top and click "edit", but in order to make your update "stay" hit "enter" after you've typed it in. Just type it ... and hit "enter" to see if that works for you.

Vern


----------



## vangemeren (8 Oct 2007)

Could have sworn I tried that, oh well it works now and loving it. I'm sure the novelty will wear off in a couple of days.

Thanks


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Jul 2017)

I've changed my status a couple of times here and there, and would like to clear it but I can't change it now. ( My leave is finished..  ) Has anyone else experienced an issue or am I simply missing something here...


----------



## mariomike (18 Jul 2017)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I've changed my status a couple of times here and there, and would like to clear it but I can't change it now.



See also,

What is this new "status" thing?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/64533.25.html
2 pages.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (18 Jul 2017)

Thanks Mike. Unfortunately, there's still an issue. I changed my status before I went on leave 2 weeks ago and can't clear it/change it at all now. The subscriber piece isn't applicable to me, as my subscription expired a while ago and I haven't renewed it yet....or was it a fluke that I could adjust my status at all then? :dunno:


----------



## mariomike (18 Jul 2017)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jul 2017)

It’s a bit of a flaw in the system. Only subscribers can change status, so if that status lapses you can’t change or clear it any more. I’m out at the moment but if you’d like I can wipe it when I get back. 


Cheers
Mike



			
				BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike. Unfortunately, there's still an issue. I changed my status before I went on leave 2 weeks ago and can't clear it/change it at all now. The subscriber piece isn't applicable to me, as my subscription expired a while ago and I haven't renewed it yet....or was it a fluke that I could adjust my status at all then? :dunno:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Jul 2017)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It’s a bit of a flaw in the system. Only subscribers can change status, so if that status lapses you can’t change or clear it any more. I’m out at the moment but if you’d like I can wipe it when I get back.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mike



If you can, I'd appreciate it. Thank you Mike!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jul 2017)

Your leave has been cancelled.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (21 Jul 2017)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Your leave has been cancelled.



Thanks Mike! (Who knew there'd actually be a point at which I'd be happy to hear a statement like that


----------

